# 2007 Corvette Convertible



## Tarheels1 (Jan 20, 2011)

2007 C6 Convertible Install
How many of you out there that have a C6 Corvette and Bose Stereo are disappointed that you paid extra for your stereo? I know I was. I feel that BOSE should be considered a four letter word.
1. The 10" bass speakers sounded terrible.
2. The Mid/tweeters + center speaker stinks, because they are not large enough + it's a BOSE.
3. The 5 1/4" mono bulkhead speakers stink.
4. The stock NAV HU sound quality is very poor at best.
5. The car had no sound deadening and was very loud with the aftermarket headers and exhaust system. 
5. The Car has no available space for the keeping of any CDs on board, as all space is utilized pretty well!

I decided I would add a new Pioneer AVIC Z130BT, ARC 125.4 MINI amp, 500.1 MINI Amp, Image Dynamics 6.5" components for the front, and two Image Dynamic SQ 8" for the JL Stealth Boxes. I decided to go with Esolite and BXT and Alumalite for sound deadening 

My first hurdle was to find someone that would not tear up my car. I have had poor results with some local installers. Thank Goodness I found a very meticulous, knowledgeable, honest, installer in Kinston, NC. He is MECP Certified, one of two in the state of NC. His name is Jeremy Gray, of Master Audio Creations. 
One thing that crossed my mind was tearing the car down to the bare elements would be a bit nerve-wracking. This was a fifty-thousand dollar car! My installer didn't put a scratch on her!

This is my first major thread on this forum so here goes....


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Tarheels1 said:


> How many of you out there that have a C6 Corvette and Bose Stereo are disappointed that you paid extra for your stereo? I know I was. I feel that BOSE should be considered a four letter word.
> 1. The 10" bass speakers sounded terrible.
> 2. The Mid/tweeters + center speaker stinks, because they are not large enough + its a BOSE.
> 3. The 5 1/4" mono bulkhead speakers stink.
> ...


Bose IS a 4 letter word  :laugh: It is actually an acronym for Better Off Selling Everything.

Did you install all of this? I'd like to check out some pictures.


----------



## Tarheels1 (Jan 20, 2011)

Yes and I am in the process of up loading the install as we speak! Our mutual friend Jeremy did my work! I hope that uploading the pictures won't be too much trouble.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

MECP doesn't mean anything. Frankly, I never renewed mine because after the first year, it was a $35 charge, but noone even knew what it was (customer wise).

Looking forward to the build.

Jay


----------



## Sleeves (Oct 22, 2010)

To clarify the MECP statement, I'm one of two MECP Master Certified that he considered for his install. I think there is currently closer to 10 of us in the state, but more are in the western part of the state.


----------



## Tarheels1 (Jan 20, 2011)

These are a few of the pictures of the Corvette's doors. The doors are completely fiberglass with a big 10" hole for the new 6.5" ID drivers. Jeremy had to add Ensolite with aluminum 'C' channels for reinforcement for the doors to keep them from rattling. (the inside of the doors) Then came the outside of the doors.

After adding the Ensolite and the BXT the panels had to go back together. On the Corvette forums we find that putting the doors back can be a real pain. The prices for six anchors and receivers are about $70 for six if they break from Chevrolet! Jeremy got them all back without breaking one.


----------



## Tarheels1 (Jan 20, 2011)

This is the driver's side...please note the ALUMALITE to cover the large rectangular holes in the door that weigh just onces. There is a ALUMALITE plate where the 10" hole was for the speakers as well. On Corvettes, once lead to pounds quick, which is not good. Now the doors do not sound as if they were hollow fiberglass pieces, but solid doors of metal. (sound of shutting doors) Before with the stock Bose system the doors would really rattle. Now they are solid and no rattles!


----------



## Tarheels1 (Jan 20, 2011)

Now for the dampening of the sound for the cabin and trunk. As one can see there was no insulation at all, other than the carpet. The car at this point is stripped naked including the bulkhead, carpet, seats and trunk gear. This is what is scarey about taking a apart a $50K car! First goes the RAAMat BXT and next the Ensolite. The trunk is a different story. The fiberglass well with ribs has to be layered one sheet at a time. RAMat BXT then Ensolite over and over again until the ribs are flush with the bottom of the trunk. This part really took some time as each strip had to be cut just right to fit in between the ribs. Jeremy worked painstakingly for several days doing all of this.


----------



## Tarheels1 (Jan 20, 2011)

More pictures as the trunk is completed and on the the wiring. We started off using the stock HU. It did not sound too great as later Jeremy later discovered the RCA jacks that come withe the ARC amps have a 100 ohm resister on them. The stock HU has very low voltage and so we had poor transmission due to the problem. Jeremy added a LC2 to increase the voltage and subsequently the volume increased as well. 

I used JL Stealth Boxes with 8' IDQs for the bass. Real estate is at a premium in a CORVETTE Vert. so the Amps are the ARC 125.4 and 500.1 Mini series that fit where the Stock Bose unit once fit. Jeremy came up with a way for the amps to run cooler with a mod that he came up with.


----------



## Phreaxer (Oct 8, 2005)

Can't wait to see more pictures. Looking great so far. 

Excellent choice of products as well btw.


----------



## Tarheels1 (Jan 20, 2011)

The last two picture are of the Stealth Boxes with the IDQs. The next installment will be of the Pioneer AVIC-Z130-BT with Rear Camera, XM, IPOD, HD radio, and Blue tooth. Like I have stated before, there is not even enough room for CD's. This is going to be a great addition.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

Sleeves said:


> To clarify the MECP statement, I'm one of two MECP Master Certified that he considered for his install. I think there is currently closer to 10 of us in the state, but more are in the western part of the state.


Thanks for the clarification. The basic test was SOOOOO EASY, I condensed the study guide down to 34 hand written pages. I don't put a lot of stock in MECP since no one (mainly customers) have any idea what it is. It might as well be certified by Billy Joe Bob's House of Car Audio as far as most are concerned.

I will say however, that I would be more likely to pay attention to a Master certification....there's alot more that goes into that.

Much as I feel about marriage, I don't need a piece of paper to tell me I'm "legit." 

Jay


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

So far, I like it. What did you use to attach the aluminum channel to the doors?

Jay


----------



## Tarheels1 (Jan 20, 2011)

JayinMI said:


> So far, I like it. What did you use to attach the aluminum channel to the doors?
> 
> Jay


Jay, the channels had a sticky side to them that went to the doors. (peel and Stick) I got these from Rick at RAAMAUDIO. Rick says this really adds to the rigidity of the outer skin. RAAMat BXT buts up to the channels in addition.


----------



## Phreaxer (Oct 8, 2005)

Tarheels1 said:


> Jay, the channels had a sticky side to them that went to the doors. (peel and Stick) I got these from Rick at RAAMAUDIO. Rick says this really adds to the rigidity of the outer skin. Ensolite buts up to the channels in addition.


I worked with Rick years ago on a car of his that he was testing the channels out on. They worked amazingly well at not only adding rigidity, but reducing added weight (key with high performance cars). 

Like I said, fantastic product choices. My three favorite audio brands, Arc, ID and Raamaudio (in alphabetical order).


----------



## Tarheels1 (Jan 20, 2011)

Phreaxer said:


> Can't wait to see more pictures. Looking great so far.
> 
> Excellent choice of products as well btw.


Thanks


----------



## Tarheels1 (Jan 20, 2011)

Phreaxer said:


> I worked with Rick years ago on a car of his that he was testing the channels out on. They worked amazingly well at not only adding rigidity, but reducing added weight (key with high performance cars).
> 
> Like I said, fantastic product choices. My three favorite audio brands, Arc, ID and Raamaudio (in alphabetical order).


Makes me feel I have made good choices.


----------



## VerTigo456 (Dec 6, 2006)

Great install! I have a 2001 C5 Vert I am about to go down the same road with...looking forward to the amazing difference!


----------



## EclipseChris (Apr 20, 2011)

Looks great man!


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

So. When am I going to be able to hear this beast?


----------



## Tarheels1 (Jan 20, 2011)

Notloudenuf said:


> So. When am I going to be able to hear this beast?


I am going to Jeremy's on Tuesday. He is adding a PAC unit to utilizes the on-star unit. The new head unit is great! I wish I could put one in each vehicle! (Pioneer AVIC Z130 BT) Next I am putting a DD HU in my Ford F150 Flairside in a custom Console with deadening the whole truck, and adding Components, Subs, and amp. Kind of looking for a good used amp for this 1993 model truck to handle the components and sub.


----------



## MotoTTZ (Jan 13, 2011)

Do you have any pics of the Arc amps in the cubby hole? How they are installed? One top of the other. What mounting was used? Thanks!


----------



## dougchambers (Mar 16, 2010)

Looks great! Who doesn't love a hot Corvette...


----------



## Tarheels1 (Jan 20, 2011)

MotoTTZ said:


> Do you have any pics of the Arc amps in the cubby hole? How they are installed? One top of the other. What mounting was used? Thanks!


Sorry man I didn't mean to blow you off. I guess I wasn't subscribed to my own thread. I will upload a pix. The amps are basically held with Velcro. the two amps are stacked on top of each other.


----------



## Tarheels1 (Jan 20, 2011)

This is the picture of my ARC Mini amps that are stacked in the cubby. I have forgotten how to insert pictures. Can anyone help?


----------



## Tarheels1 (Jan 20, 2011)

I will keep trying!


----------



## Tarheels1 (Jan 20, 2011)

I hope this works


----------



## sq_guru (Oct 1, 2011)

Nice work! Just curious - how effective is the bass loading that near to your head with the convertible top?


----------



## Tarheels1 (Jan 20, 2011)

It could be better. I needed the space in the trunk. Real Estate in a convertible is at a premium! I like to take trips and no room for baggage.


----------



## j-man (Jan 5, 2009)

Looks great. Jeremy is a good dude, does nice work. 

After seeing the lack of room, I am glad mine is not a vert


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

We once had a saying when I sold audio gear in the mid 90s. 

No highs, no lows, MUST BE BOSE....

And here at 40, I have a set of 901's in my bedroom... 

Best of luck with the build


----------



## Tarheels1 (Jan 20, 2011)

j-man said:


> Looks great. Jeremy is a good dude, does nice work.
> 
> After seeing the lack of room, I am glad mine is not a vert


Jeremy is also very honest, which seems to be very hard to find in this business. I really searched high and low to find him. He really tries to please his clients like me that really wants a top notch job. 

I would highly recommend him to anyone for any job! That is not easy for me to say normally, because I am really particular about my cars and my sound. He has done my Vette, my F150 and my Avalon, all with great results!

Thanks Jeremy!


----------



## Tarheels1 (Jan 20, 2011)

Considering more Bass. Thinking about adding 10": or 12" in trunk. Has anyone out there tried this in a Corvette vert?


----------



## VerTigo456 (Dec 6, 2006)

In the process of putting a 12 in my C5 vert...


----------

